# Pros/Cons Sony 55ES vs JVC RS46



## Frogman (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a thread going on the screen side as to what screen would work the best. New construction home with a 26'x66' basement. Half is a rec room 15'x66', the far end 15'x25' is my HT. The is a 12'x9'x12' riser starting 11' from the front wall. 3-chair in front of the riser, 3-chair first 6.5' of riser. Counter built behind 2nd row on riser for 4-swivwl chairs. 9.2 system, Sony projector at 17-18', 16' center seat 2nd row. HT has open back due to rec room, controlled ambient light from patio doors middle of basement, off to the side. HT painted dark gray, front wall painted black. Hopefully I've given most of the important info.


I'm looking at two projectors; Sony 55ES and the JVC-RS46. Looking at the elements above, what are your opinions. I do not use the 3D feature/glasses as a turning point! Screen will be 16:9 120".


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

They both are very similar but the Sony has a bit better of A 3d image over the JVC and has lower input lag if you're a big gamer. However the JVC is bar none in the price range for 2D..if you're not really worried about 3D or are a huge gamer who plays twitch games like first person shooters than the JVC is the winner


----------



## Frogman (Jul 24, 2014)

3D and gaming is not my thing, HDTV sports is at 75% of the viewing. My main concern is the ability for the projector to throw a very bright image on a 120-130" screen at 17'-18' in a non black pit when required. I understand the screens ability (16:9) to help in the projection.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Frogman said:


> 3D and gaming is not my thing, HDTV sports is at 75% of the viewing. My main concern is the ability for the projector to throw a very bright image on a 120-130" screen at 17'-18' in a non black pit when required. I understand the screens ability (16:9) to help in the projection.


The Sony will be a tad brighter but the JVC will beat it I'm contrast easily. Both will do the size screens you're looking at


----------



## Frogman (Jul 24, 2014)

The JVC has better response time than the Sony, for sports?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Frogman said:


> The JVC has better response time than the Sony, for sports?


both are about even for that, they use LCOS technology and are about even for motion blur...


----------

